# International Health Insurance



## mikrobkirk (Jul 23, 2010)

Anyone on here have any experience or knowledge of dealings with any of the International Health Insurance Companies that are accepted in Mexico - specifically the Lake Chapalla Area?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't know anything about 'International Health Insurance Companies', but there are agents at Lake Chapala who can provide you with health insurance for Mexico and some of the policies may have some coverage for travel elsewhere. Check with them when you arrive and get settled.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I use IMG for international insurance. Not so much because I want insurance in Mexico, but because I want it when I travel to other countries - especially the US. It costs about $1000 a year and covers me up to 150 days a year in the US and unlimited days in any other country (what does that say about the @#$%^ US health system!). 
It covers me in Mexico as well, which is nice but not completely necessary since self-insuring is a realistic approach here.


----------



## mikrobkirk (Jul 23, 2010)

circle110 said:


> I use IMG for international insurance. Not so much because I want insurance in Mexico, but because I want it when I travel to other countries - especially the US. It costs about $1000 a year and covers me up to 150 days a year in the US and unlimited days in any other country (what does that say about the @#$%^ US health system!).
> It covers me in Mexico as well, which is nice but not completely necessary since self-insuring is a realistic approach here.


How long have you had IMG - and have you had to use it much ? If so what was your experience? Thank You for your reply


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fortunately, I have never needed it and hope I never do!
I have had it for only 6 months so I can't recommend it or not recommend it.
I believe there is another thread on this forum where someone talks about having good luck with IMG. You may want to do a search for it.
I bought it because it is one of the only companies that will cover US expats during their returns to the US.


----------



## mikrobkirk (Jul 23, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Fortunately, I have never needed it and hope I never do!
> I have had it for only 6 months so I can't recommend it or not recommend it.
> I believe there is another thread on this forum where someone talks about having good luck with IMG. You may want to do a search for it.
> I bought it because it is one of the only companies that will cover US expats during their returns to the US.


Now that makes sence. Do you know if there is a rider on there for TRANSPORTATION incase of emergency back to the States? Like possibly a plane flight to a hospital in Texas or somewhere. I have heard that there are companies offering that. This whole health care thing in the States is really a problem. I am paying almost $1000 a month for me and my wife. I am only 58 and in excellent health, anddon't really use it except for my annual check ups - but one never knows and needs to think about these things when looking at relocating.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be wary of any of the 'evacuation by air' policies. The fine print will usually reveal that such evacuation will only occur if you cannot be treated where you are. Since Guadalajara, and some other Mexican cities, have fully modern, world class hospitals and medical/dental schools, you would be treated there and not flown out of the country. There is no choice in this matter, with an affordable policy, and having private or military coverage in the USA, for example, will make no difference.
The good news is that you and your wife, at your ages, will probably qualify for excellent coverage in Mexico for a small fraction of what you pay now. Better yet, you can shop deductable amounts and there are no co-pays, etc. If you are insured, you really are insured....ambulance, hospital, doctors, medicines, etc. There is a little bad news; the premiums will rise with your age, and you must become insured before reaching a certain age.....usually 60-70, depending upon the company.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with rvgringo. Actually, there isn't much need to evacuate. If you are in the Guadalajara or Mexico City areas you have 1st rate hospitals right there. If you are in "las provincias" there are still some good hospitals. If I was in Africa, I'd want the evac clause but in Mexico, I'm not worried.
Also, I want to mention that my IMG insurance has limited coverage in the US. If I'm diagnosed with cancer or something, I can't stay for treatment. It basically covers me for emergencies like a broken leg or a sudden illness. Nothing chronic is covered. I'd just return to Mexico for treatment and be covered.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

There is no free lunch ( I wish that were not true). Emergency Medical coverage is not Health Coverage. As one of the posters stated it does not cover chronic illness. For $1000 a year I doubt it provides much coverage. Most travel health insurance for Americans runs more like $200 a month and up. I know of a good website that compares some of these plans but I dont know if RVgringo will allow me to post the link.

Moisheh


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

I just checked IMG's web site. For a person 65 years old $50,000 of coverage with a $250 deductible and 90 % co pay is $1385 per year. Coverage in the USA is good for 14 days cumulative per plan purchase. It is called Patriot. Hope this helps.

Moisheh


----------



## mikrobkirk (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like it should not be a problem if a person lives in Chapala area. Thanks to everyone that has posted and input on this topic. I was wondering what most expats do when they come to the end of their life about funeral arrangements. I know this is a horrible topic, and it would be a personal decision. Just curious what most people that choose to live out their retirement years there, and at the end because of family, or prior plans, are they put to rest there or do most choose to be sent back to the States? These are all things my wife and I have to consider and talk over with the children. Is there any laws about this in Mexico, since most will never really be allowed full citizenship?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the OP wants another poster to provide a URL, we suggest that he request it by PM. 
This forum can only exist as a free forum for posters with a certain amount of paid advertising by 'Premium Members'. As such, we must do our best to prevent 'free advertising'. It is difficult for us moderators, but we do allow an occasional URL to be posted if it is specifically requested by another poster. Even then, some might be deleted. Astute posters will know how to use certain key words to find what they seek anyway.
As I type this, there is an ad for Worldwide health insurance showing in the banner of sponsored links. I know nothing of the company, but they have paid to advertise and I hope you understand that the forum would upset advertisers by allowing their competition's URLs to appear free in postings.
Thanks guys.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

mikrobkirk said:


> Sounds like it should not be a problem if a person lives in Chapala area. Thanks to everyone that has posted and input on this topic. I was wondering what most expats do when they come to the end of their life about funeral arrangements. I know this is a horrible topic, and it would be a personal decision. Just curious what most people that choose to live out their retirement years there, and at the end because of family, or prior plans, are they put to rest there or do most choose to be sent back to the States? These are all things my wife and I have to consider and talk over with the children. Is there any laws about this in Mexico, since most will never really be allowed full citizenship?


Not a problem, unless the individual wants to make it a problem, or an expensive ordeal. We are all 'terminal' from the moment of birth, except for our teenage years, when we thought we were immortal. Death is real and we are wise to plan for it. I actually did it once and it only hurt a little and very briefly, right after they called 'code blue'. However, I got another chance. When we die here in Mexico, things happen fast. If you want a traditional Mexican wake, it will begin that night or the very next morning, with chairs (rented from the beer distributor?) lined up in front of your house and maybe a trip to the church with a parade of your friends and neighbors walking, yes walking, behind the hearse, in the morning, and then to the 'panteon' if there is to be a burial. If the casket is just rented, and there is to be a cremation, the last part of the trip is avoided.
Many expats and more and more Mexicans are opting for cremation at about 6000 pesos. No need for a casket, embalming, etc. If you have a family MD, he'll come to declare the death and, under normal circumstances, no autopsy is needed. Cremation can be very immediate. In the tropics, no cadaver hangs around for long:clap2: Ashes can be retained, sent to another country, carried home on a visit, etc. Your choice. No, there aren't any special laws about dying in Mexico. 
Almost anyone can become either FM2 'inmigrado' or naturalized citizen, by meeting simple requirements. Many simply remain on FM3 'no inmigrante' status, even owning property in Mexico, especially if they travel outside of Mexico often; there are restrictions on time out of country for the FM2 status.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just to clarify a little what Moisheh said. 
What I have from IMG is not their Patriot travel insurance. (I believe the OP was not asking about travel coverage but rather international coverage). For example, I purchase the non-US citizen version of the Patriot coverage for my Mexican citizen fiancee when we travel to the US. It is what you would call travel insurance and the statistics quoted by Moisheh are pretty accurate except she's a lot younger than 65 and we don't buy for a year - we only buy coverage for her for the weeks that we are in the US. It also doesn't have for the 14 day maximum since she is a non-US citizen.

For myself I purchased the IMG Global Medical Insurance (not Patriot) with an added US rider since their basic plan does not cover in the US. 
$5 million lifetime coverage, no annual limit. After deductible 80% copay for the first $5000 and 100% after that. Outside the US copay is 100% after deductible. To maintain coverage you are only allowed to be in the US up to a max of 150 days per year and your primary residence can't be in the US. 
I am 50 years old and selected a $1000 deductible and I pay $1071 per year. It's not exactly phenomenal insurance but it keeps me from risking my whole nest egg every time I enter the US. The fact that it covers me in Mexico and other countries as well is a bonus.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

5o years old!! You are just a kid!! Seriously I used 65 as I figured that would be close to the mediam age of expats in Mexico. We are just above that age and I have yet to find a real policy for under $15,000 a year. Some are over $25,000. The ING with your paramaters and age 65 is $3656. Considering the limitations and deductibles I did not consider it a good choice. In your situation $1000 is a pittance for a catastrophic illness. For my wife and I $7300 with $5000 dedcutible is like prepaying for your hospital care. Also I think there are limitations of what they pay per day to the hospital. Would be fine in Mexico but not in the USA. I had an emergency gall bladder removal in Calif. and it was over $80,000!! My travel health insurance paid for the op. We do have that travel coverage for Mexico as well. Private hospitals in Mexico are not as cheap as some might think. Still not as high as large US cities but has increased greatly in the last 10 years. One can also get IMSS insurance but the quality of care varies from region to region. Where we live I would not let them near me!! I know that many in the Chapala region use IMSS and are pleased.

Moisheh


----------



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

moisheh said:


> I just checked IMG's web site. For a person 65 years old $50,000 of coverage with a $250 deductible and 90 % co pay is $1385 per year. Coverage in the USA is good for 14 days cumulative per plan purchase. It is called Patriot. Hope this helps.
> 
> Moisheh


did you mean 90% coverage and 10% copay?

Judy


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

malinda said:


> did you mean 90% coverage and 10% copay?
> 
> Judy


yes


----------

